# Craigslist...good deal or not so good deal?



## TreeHugger? (Dec 1, 2012)

Title says it all, here's the link. 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/tld/3437624272.html

i really dont have that much space in my two car garage/shop/"salvation army."

can this be wall hung?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TreeHugger? said:


> Title says it all, here's the link.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/tld/3437624272.html
> 
> ...


Will it work? Yes.

Can it be hung on the wall? Yes, although you may need to make a custom mount.

It this a good deal? In my opinion not a good deal. This is low CFM, likely low static pressure. It will work for some single machines. It is not a "bad" deal, just not a good deal.

I would look for something with more CFM and higher static pressure.


----------



## woodchuk (Dec 6, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Will it work? Yes.
> 
> Can it be hung on the wall? Yes, although you may need to make a custom mount.
> 
> ...


I concur .. also a heads up. There are many of them out there but try to find a Craigslist Alert app like http://clalerts.org to help you find good deals in the future.


----------

